# Waiting for vet to come out



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am waiting for the vet to come out tanya is bad , she has been sick today, but now she wont stop and she is vomiting blood now 
vet coming soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh dear, I hope the vet can sort it out


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh no  It sounds distressing. I hope the vet comes soon for you both x


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Hope the vet comes soon & can help a lot. xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope the vet gets there soon, thinking of you :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh god no 

I'm so sorry

xxxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, I hope the vet can help.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im sorry to hear that  hope the vet arrives fast & helps x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, i hope he gets here soon aswell she has been sick now 5 times in the past 10 mins each one the blood gets more ,she needs something to stop her been sick ,
moses and now tanya ,this is hard


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor girl xxx Just try and keep her calm and talk to her in a soothing way until the Vet arrives


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope all goes well


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Vet is here now


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope all ok


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope the vet can help x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Hun! hope everything goes ok for your little one! HUGS!! x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

She is beautiful bless her, hope the vet can give her something to ease the sickness etc now x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

so sorry to hear this.

Hope the vet can help xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you! and offering a prayer too.
You must be frantic


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed that with the constant retching it's just blood from a small abrasion in her throat xxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fingers and paws crossed here for you both


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope she is better soon.... gosh I am worrying just reading this thread, I have no idea how you must be feeling... best of luck with the vet - waiting for good news xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Luck :-( Seems like theres a few people having a rough time with their pooches atm.

Hope the vet can help you work out whats wrong


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou guys 
:cryin: The vet has put her on a drip in the house and rushed her to the surgery 
he said the blood is cause she is been sick soo much ,he also said her temp is 104 and to keep my phone on tonight :cryin:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh gosh- How worrying for you. I have been watching this thread, wondering how she is  At the very, very least she is now getting some treatment and hopefully will be out of discomfort soon xx Best wishes for tonight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou guys
> :cryin: The vet has put her on a drip in the house and rushed her to the surgery
> he said the blood is cause she is been sick soo much ,he also said her temp is 104 and to keep my phone on tonight :cryin:


Right - at least the blood isn't anything serious, so that's one thing to focus on.

If you hadn't phoned the vet and been so on the ball it could have been a disaster so on that score you should be super proud of yourself.

Did he give any explanation as to what he thought was wrong?

Will you be on here all night? If so I don't mind staying up with you, I'll go and make myself a coffee 

He's had her onto a drip straight away and so not a second has been wasted as regards that xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Right - at least the blood isn't anything serious, so that's one thing to focus on.
> 
> If you hadn't phoned the vet and been so on the ball it could have been a disaster so on that score you should be super proud of yourself.
> 
> ...


Thankyou i am beside myself with worry ,
he said it could be gastro ,he doesnt think its parvo cause she has had her booster and she hasnt got bloody diarehha yet ,
she is quite pale at the moment ,and she was totally exshausted ,
yeah i will be up all night ,but do keep drifting off to sleep for half hour ,i have moses who is really ill aswell so have to keep eye on him too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww i hope she better soon hun finger crossed and loads of good vibs coming your wasy massave hugs to you


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou i am beside myself with worry ,
> he said it could be gastro ,he doesnt think its parvo cause she has had her booster and she hasnt got bloody diarehha yet ,
> she is quite pale at the moment ,and she was totally exshausted ,
> yeah i will be up all night ,but do keep drifting off to sleep for half hour ,i have moses who is really ill aswell so have to keep eye on him too


I'd be exactly the same hen.

I'll go and make myself a coffee

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd be exactly the same hen.
> 
> I'll go and make myself a coffee
> 
> xxxx


Thankyou soo much


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou soo much


No danger  xxxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope all will be okay.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Vet has just called said she did some diarehha on the way to the surgery


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww noo, my thoughts are with you, one sick is worrying enough ,I know i dont know you that well but sending hugs to you and positive vibes


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

She is in the best place Bulldog, we ARE ALL sending good vibes your way. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry Hun! i hope they can get to the bottom of what is wrong!  EVERYTHING crossed for your baby! x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Your mind must be everywhere - but has she eaten anything odd? like fungi??


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hun keeping my finger crossed for your dog hope she gets better soon she in the best place at the vets massave hugs for you. good vibs for your dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Right I am returned with coffee

one for you
one for katie
one for dt
one for angie
one for me

and a large communal coffee for who ever else pops by 

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Your mind must be everywhere - but has she eaten anything odd? like fungi??


erm no she not eaten anything like that no ,she ate my sd card but that came out in her poo and she was fine


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Right I am returned with coffee
> 
> one for you
> one for katie
> ...


you are amazing thankyou


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> you are amazing thankyou


:lol: Don't be daft, I barely sleep anyway  xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right I am returned with coffee
> 
> one for you
> one for katie
> ...


thanks you now im up for the night as nomal lol how are you


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> thanks you now im up for the night as nomal lol how are you


Fine thanks hen xx

Bulldog - Has the vet said you can phone them at a certain time or is it that they'll keep updating you or no news is good news or something? xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Fine thanks hen xx
> 
> Bulldog - Has the vet said you can phone them at a certain time or is it that they'll keep updating you or no news is good news or something? xxxx


the vet said if i havent heard anything by 3am then i give him a call ,any change he will call me straight away ,
I just sat here with moses but dont even know what to think ,i am so worried


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Fine thanks hen xx
> 
> Bulldog - Has the vet said you can phone them at a certain time or is it that they'll keep updating you or no news is good news or something? xxxx


i am glad your well

bulldog200 im up tonight too hope you dog will be fine and like eroswoof say no new is good now hey hugs to you


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> the vet said if i havent heard anything by 3am then i give him a call ,any change he will call me straight away ,
> I just sat here with moses but dont even know what to think ,i am so worried


awwwww hun i would be the same hugs i hope come 3 am there some better news for you hugs keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Right, well that's less than 2 hours now so we'll just keep busy until then, by which time hopefully there'll be some good news

xxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Right, well that's less than 2 hours now so we'll just keep busy until then, by which time hopefully there'll be some good news
> 
> xxxxxx


I really hope so , just wish i wouldve called the vet sooner


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right, well that's less than 2 hours now so we'll just keep busy until then, by which time hopefully there'll be some good news
> 
> xxxxxx


yep that sound like a plan


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I really hope so , just wish i wouldve called the vet sooner


hey stop blaming your self you called them you did your best thats all you can do hun hugs


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> I really hope so , just wish i wouldve called the vet sooner


They're busy looking after your baby now hen, the more time they've got to do that the better xxxx



katie200 said:


> yep that sound like a plan


 when it comes to wasting time I'm a genius :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> They're busy looking after your baby now hen, the more time they've got to do that the better xxxx
> 
> when it comes to wasting time I'm a genius :thumbup: xxxx


well i need to wast some time as my sister not coming home tell 3 am most likely drunk as she at another friend birthday party


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

You still around bulldog? xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

yep still here just on the phone ,vet called


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> yep still here just on the phone ,vet called


how did it go hun hugs


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Vet said her temp has gone up a bit more ,he has given her 2 injections ab injection and anti inflamatry ,and to give him a call in 1 hour


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope it helps, poor thing.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Vet said her temp has gone up a bit more ,he has given her 2 injections ab injection and anti inflamatry ,and to give him a call in 1 hour


awwwwwww hun im sorry she be ok fingers crossed (((((hugs))))


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Vet said her temp has gone up a bit more ,he has given her 2 injections ab injection and anti inflamatry ,and to give him a call in 1 hour


Okay sweetheart. Did he say anything else? Are you alright? xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Okay sweetheart. Did he say anything else? Are you alright? xxxx


he didnt say much cause he has another emergancy in there aswell ,just about the injections ,and her temp ,
I got head ache and really worried


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> he didnt say much cause he has another emergancy in there aswell ,just about the injections ,and her temp ,
> I got head ache and really worried


awwwwww try and not stress your self out or your head ache will get worse animal are stong thingsi am sure she be ok (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> he didnt say much cause he has another emergancy in there aswell ,just about the injections ,and her temp ,
> I got head ache and really worried


I would be too xxxx

So is it about quarter to 3 you can call again? xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I would be too xxxx
> 
> So is it about quarter to 3 you can call again? xxxx


yeah it is ,lady keeps looking at me like she saying ,where tanya gone ,they are close


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to bed now but I'm thinking of you. Keep your chin up and I hope all will be okay.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> yeah it is ,lady keeps looking at me like she saying ,where tanya gone ,they are close


awwwwwww bless her


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor baby! any news Hun? x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Poor baby! any news Hun? x


thankyou ,no more news yet gotta wait while 2.45 then i can call back ,its like wiating forever


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> thankyou ,no more news yet gotta wait while 2.45 then i can call back ,its like wiating forever


awwwwww i totally know that feeling (((((hugs))))) keep your self busy it will fly by


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Half an hour now lovely xxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> thankyou ,no more news yet gotta wait while 2.45 then i can call back ,its like wiating forever


God it seams like forever! it will soon pass! try to stay positive Hun! x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw I hope Tanya is Going to be fine.. And how is Moses.. Did he eat anything tonight? x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah time is passing so slow ,everyone here has gone to bed ,its so quite , i watching a movie tyring to pass the time


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

got my finger crossed for you and your dog been staying positive were all here for you


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Aw I hope Tanya is Going to be fine.. And how is Moses.. Did he eat anything tonight? x


Hey how are you ?
moses did eat a little on his own tonight but that was close 10 mins before we went down to vets for him to be pts ,he a fighter ,so now i have 2 unwell ,ha it all happens at once hey


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't it just.. right Im gonna love and leave you.. I have booked in some beauty sleep.. :lol:


Hope Tanya and Moses are ok.. Big hugs to you guys..

Night all.. xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Doesn't it just.. right Im gonna love and leave you.. I have booked in some beauty sleep.. :lol:
> 
> Hope Tanya and Moses are ok.. Big hugs to you guys..
> 
> Night all.. xxx


night you and thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Doesn't it just.. right Im gonna love and leave you.. I have booked in some beauty sleep.. :lol:
> 
> Hope Tanya and Moses are ok.. Big hugs to you guys..
> 
> Night all.. xxx


Night hayley, we'll stay and look after her for you 

sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just 15 mins and i can phone up , time is going so slow


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Doesn't it just.. right Im gonna love and leave you.. I have booked in some beauty sleep.. :lol:
> 
> Hope Tanya and Moses are ok.. Big hugs to you guys..
> 
> Night all.. xxx


Night Hun! sweet dreams!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Just 15 mins and i can phone up , time is going so slow


Only 9 mins to go now! Hun! xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Only 9 mins to go now! Hun! xx


5 by my watch :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bulldog200 not long now


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> 5 by my watch :thumbup: xxxx


4 by mine now!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> 4 by mine now!


3 by my laptop


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would just ring now! a couple of minutes is not going to make a difference to them! but it will to you Hun! xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> I would just ring now! a couple of minutes is not going to make a difference to them! but it will to you Hun! xx


yep calling now


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> 3 by my laptop


2:45 now! ring them! fingers crossed here Hun! x


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

2.47! Late! 

Good luck hen xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

every thing crossed for you hun (((((hugs))))


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Hoping for good news!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

okay ,the vet said her temp has gone down to 103.9 , which is a good thing ,but she as had more diarehha with blood in , he has taken a sample of this and is going to send it off ,he still thinks it could be gastro ,but he isnt certain ,so he is going to give her another antibiotic shot in a few hours ,he said she hasnt really moved much at the moment she is so tired , she hasnt even gone outside to do her diarreha, she hasnt been sick since they gave her the metaclopromide injection ,but her colour still hasnt fully returend , 
i have to call again at 4.00 and hopefully then they will see ,a bit more of a improvment


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Well at least her temperature is going down and he's getting the samples sent off asap. xxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> okay ,the vet said her temp has gone down to 103.9 , which is a good thing ,but she as had more diarehha with blood in , he has taken a sample of this and is going to send it off ,he still thinks it could be gastro ,but he isnt certain ,so he is going to give her another antibiotic shot in a few hours ,he said she hasnt really moved much at the moment she is so tired , she hasnt even gone outside to do her diarreha, she hasnt been sick since they gave her the metaclopromide injection ,but her colour still hasnt fully returend ,
> i have to call again at 4.00 and hopefully then they will see ,a bit more of a improvment


Oh Hun! i hope she keeps on improving! how old is she now? she must be so tired! poor baby xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> okay ,the vet said her temp has gone down to 103.9 , which is a good thing ,but she as had more diarehha with blood in , he has taken a sample of this and is going to send it off ,he still thinks it could be gastro ,but he isnt certain ,so he is going to give her another antibiotic shot in a few hours ,he said she hasnt really moved much at the moment she is so tired , she hasnt even gone outside to do her diarreha, she hasnt been sick since they gave her the metaclopromide injection ,but her colour still hasnt fully returend ,
> i have to call again at 4.00 and hopefully then they will see ,a bit more of a improvment


awwww bless at lest her tempture gone down hopefuly shw will keep inproving and come 4 your will have better new hun ((((hugs))))


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Oh Hun! i hope she keeps on improving! how old is she now? she must be so tired! poor baby xx


Thankyou 
she is 6 
and has been having trouble with her skin for the past week and now this ,yeah he said she is really tired


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww bless  fingers are crossed for you hope she perks up soon x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou
> she is 6
> and has been having trouble with her skin for the past week and now this ,yeah he said she is really tired


awwww poor dogs hope you get some better new soon


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww, poor baby, I hope she sleeps now that her fever's down.

What is gastro, some kind of stomach upset or food poisoning? I'm thinking like a stomach flu, but I'm sure that's wrong. Dog's don't get stomach bugs like we do right?

I hope he gets the sample results back ASAP and you get some answers. But I really hope it's one of those 'I don't know what was wrong, but she's just fine now' kind of things.

Will wait for the next update, Canada time here so I won't be to bed for awhile.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Aww, poor baby, I hope she sleeps now that her fever's down.
> 
> What is gastro, some kind of stomach upset or food poisoning? I'm thinking like a stomach flu, but I'm sure that's wrong. Dog's don't get stomach bugs like we do right?
> 
> ...


gastro is a really bad tummy bug ,it can damage the lining of the gut if not treated pretty fast , as all the wrectching can cause damage ,yeah dogs can get tummy bugs just like us ,
and thankyou sooo much


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to go to bed now Hun! my feet are like balloons and killing me! Hope your baby keeps improving, and i wil catch up with this thread in the morning!! Night! night! stay positive! HUGS to your baby xx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> gastro is a really bad tummy bug ,it can damage the lining of the gut if not treated pretty fast , as all the wrectching can cause damage ,yeah dogs can get tummy bugs just like us ,
> and thankyou sooo much


So then it's just a waiting till it runs it's course or is there a treatment for it? How is your other dog doing? I don't know his/her story. And I really don't mean to be badgering you with questions unless it helps you stay awake. Perhaps you'd rather doze for a bit and if so please don't bother answering till you feel like it. Hugs.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> I have to go to bed now Hun! my feet are like balloons and killing me! Hope your baby keeps improving, and i wil catch up with this thread in the morning!! Night! night! stay positive! HUGS to your baby xx


night night Angie and thankyou so much


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> I have to go to bed now Hun! my feet are like balloons and killing me! Hope your baby keeps improving, and i wil catch up with this thread in the morning!! Night! night! stay positive! HUGS to your baby xx


night night sleep well


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> night night Angie and thankyou so much


Your welcome Hun!  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

katie200 said:


> night night sleep well


You to Hun!! Night! night Hunny bun!  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> So then it's just a waiting till it runs it's course or is there a treatment for it? How is your other dog doing? I don't know his/her story. And I really don't mean to be badgering you with questions unless it helps you stay awake. Perhaps you'd rather doze for a bit and if so please don't bother answering till you feel like it. Hugs.


Night! night! Hun!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> So then it's just a waiting till it runs it's course or is there a treatment for it? How is your other dog doing? I don't know his/her story. And I really don't mean to be badgering you with questions unless it helps you stay awake. Perhaps you'd rather doze for a bit and if so please don't bother answering till you feel like it. Hugs.


 ,gastro yeah it like a tummy bug so has to run its course ,antibiotics help but her body has to fight it , the drip keeps her hydrated ,
my other dog is doing okay she is going into vets tomorrow for a water deprivation test ,she has urine problems but as yet they dont have any signs of this , 
you not badgering with me at all ,its helping me stay awake ,thankyou


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Night to you! Hope you have sweet dreams and thin feet in the morning.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> You to Hun!! Night! night Hunny bun!  xx


night night you


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> ,gastro yeah it like a tummy bug so has to run its course ,antibiotics help but her body has to fight it , the drip keeps her hydrated ,
> my other dog is doing okay she is going into vets tomorrow for a water deprivation test ,she has urine problems but as yet they dont have any signs of this ,
> you not badgering with me at all ,its helping me stay awake ,thankyou


It's so hard when they're not well, they can't tell you where it hurts. And at least with a child you can stay with them if they're in hospital. I'm hoping for good news at your next call. You must have a very caring vet.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Night to you! Hope you have sweet dreams and thin feet in the morning.


And a thin bum! HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> And a thin bum! HOPEFULLY!!


We should all wake up to a thin bum.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> It's so hard when they're not well, they can't tell you where it hurts. And at least with a child you can stay with them if they're in hospital. I'm hoping for good news at your next call. You must have a very caring vet.


my vet is amazing yeah ,well we have two vets dealing with my dogs one for when the other vet isnt there


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

So is it coming up time for your next call?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Night angie, sweet dreams beautiful xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

how are you Jonesey tonight


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinking it will be 11pm here and 4am there - I could stay up that late or later myself, but would be an absolute wreck later on. I hope you have someone to help out during the day tomorrow so you can get in a nap or a lie down.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> So is it coming up time for your next call?


yep 10mins and i can call again


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> I'm thinking it will be 11pm here and 4am there - I could stay up that late or later myself, but would be an absolute wreck later on. I hope you have someone to help out during the day tomorrow so you can get in a nap or a lie down.


i been up for nearly 3 days in a row so yeah getting a bit tired but ,i couldnt give up on my pets ,just didnt expect this tonight


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

calling again now


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopefully she'll have picked up again now xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> yep 10mins and i can call again


not long now then


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hope you get some better news


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Katie, I'm good, how are you? I was just getting the kiddos to bed, they stayed up late because no school tomorrow and my son fell asleep on the couch so was rather grumpy having to go for a pee first. 

Biscuit is waiting for her walk, but I'm waiting for the update first. Hopefully it's better.

We had a vet that did home visits for our cat, however he really rooked us when she became ill, even the vet's office we use now for our dog said he'd overcharged us and vets are like human doctors, they rarely speak against each other. So I'd say you seem to have a lovely one Bulldog.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> i been up for nearly 3 days in a row so yeah getting a bit tired but ,i couldnt give up on my pets ,just didnt expect this tonight


I am sure they know they are well loved.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie, I'm good, how are you? I was just getting the kiddos to bed, they stayed up late because no school tomorrow and my son fell asleep on the couch so was rather grumpy having to go for a pee first.
> 
> Biscuit is waiting for her walk, but I'm waiting for the update first. Hopefully it's better.
> 
> We had a vet that did home visits for our cat, however he really rooked us when she became ill, even the vet's office we use now for our dog said he'd overcharged us and vets are like human doctors, they rarely speak against each other. So I'd say you seem to have a lovely one Bulldog.


hi glad your well im waiting to here if bulldog has anybetter news too hope so aww glad your dog well i had a vet come out for our other dog and they over charged us too so we changed vets and now we have nice vets lol finger crossed the dogs ok


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

her temp has gone down a bit more now its 103.5 ,so that is good news ,the injection is holding the sickness off , but she is still having the diareahha ,they are starting her on promax and she gonna be on abs for a while ,she is sleeping at them moment and her clour is coming back ,so yeah a really good update this time ,he said to keep my phone on and if anything happens he will call me ,if not he will talk to me tomorrow when i take lady down thats at 9.00 am 
Yeah my vet is amazing 
And thankyou everyone ,i cant thankyou enough


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Any news yet hen? xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Any news yet hen? xxxx


just posted


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

So good to hear! So I take it you are allowed to rest yourself for a bit if you can?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

thats great new lets hope she keeps getting better all them good vibes are so working hugs


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> So good to hear! So I take it you are allowed to rest yourself for a bit if you can?


Thankyou soo much and yeah i going to try and have a hour ,before i back at vets ,feeling bit sick and dizzy now ,but at least there is improvment in tanya


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

GOOD doglet!!!! Big smile on my face now :lol:

That's all because you reacted so quickly - she's a lucky girl to have a mum like you 

xxxxxx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

katie200 said:


> hi glad your well im waiting to here if bulldog has anybetter news too hope so aww glad your dog well i had a vet come out for our other dog and they over charged us too so we changed vets and now we have nice vets lol finger crossed the dogs ok


I'm glad you've found a good one too Katie.  It really seems to be luck of the draw, so many are just in it for the money now as in many professions.

Am off for a walk with Biscuit now, will check in when I get back.

I hope you at least allow yourself a nap now Bulldog! hugs.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou soo much and yeah i going to try and have a hour ,before i back at vets ,feeling bit sick and dizzy now ,but at least there is improvment in tanya


yeah its great news get a bit of rest if you can you dont wana get ill hun


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> I'm glad you've found a good one too Katie.  It really seems to be luck of the draw, so many are just in it for the money now as in many professions.
> 
> Am off for a walk with Biscuit now, will check in when I get back.
> 
> I hope you at least allow yourself a nap now Bulldog! hugs.


Thanks for keeping us company Jonesey! It's normally just us 3 at this time of night :lol:

Have a lovely walk xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> I'm glad you've found a good one too Katie.  It really seems to be luck of the draw, so many are just in it for the money now as in many professions.
> 
> Am off for a walk with Biscuit now, will check in when I get back.
> 
> I hope you at least allow yourself a nap now Bulldog! hugs.


yep it is luck of the draw lol have a lovely walk with biscuits


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to get an hour or so sleep now ladies, will speak to you in the morning...well....later anyway :lol:

Well done for keeping your nerve b/d 

Night night, night Katie, night (sort of) Jonesey

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I cant thank you enough guys for everything tonight you have been truly amazing, 
As soon as i get back from the vets tomorrow i will let you know ,or if i get a call tonight i will be striaght back on here ,hopefully i wont get that call tho .
Think i going to try and sleep for a hour 
Again THANKYOU soooo much


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to get an hour or so sleep now ladies, will speak to you in the morning...well....later anyway :lol:
> 
> Well done for keeping your nerve b/d
> 
> ...


night night and thankyou soo much you have been amazing


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> I cant thank you enough guys for everything tonight you have been truly amazing,
> As soon as i get back from the vets tomorrow i will let you know ,or if i get a call tonight i will be striaght back on here ,hopefully i wont get that call tho .
> Think i going to try and sleep for a hour
> Again THANKYOU soooo much


No danger  Tis what friends are for xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to get an hour or so sleep now ladies, will speak to you in the morning...well....later anyway :lol:
> 
> Well done for keeping your nerve b/d
> 
> ...


night night you get some good sleep lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I cant thank you enough guys for everything tonight you have been truly amazing,
> As soon as i get back from the vets tomorrow i will let you know ,or if i get a call tonight i will be striaght back on here ,hopefully i wont get that call tho .
> Think i going to try and sleep for a hour
> Again THANKYOU soooo much


no worrys it what us friend are for hun youve been such a brave cookie and great how you kept it together hugs


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

We went for a quick one at my son's school, Biscuit had a run and then got spooked by a dog barking at her from it's yard. 

So am off to bed now, much much earlier than you all, sorry! It's 12:12am here and I hopefully have at least 7hrs before my son's asking for breakfast. 

G'night all, will check in on this thread again in the morning.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> We went for a quick one at my son's school, Biscuit had a run and then got spooked by a dog barking at her from it's yard.
> 
> So am off to bed now, much much earlier than you all, sorry! It's 12:12am here and I hopefully have at least 7hrs before my son's asking for breakfast.
> 
> G'night all, will check in on this thread again in the morning.


good night you have a good sleep


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow I am amazed at the caring people on this forum! I am sure you are all asleep now!

I hope your dog is feeling much better this morning and you get really good news later x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for Tanya to be bright eyed & waggy tailed this morning xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope there is a great improvement this morning x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hoping Tanya and yourself are doing okay and you've both managed to get some sleep x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Just read 15 pages of this now....

firstly, i'm glad the last update was more hopeful and I hope the next one is even better

and your vet truly does sound amazing and very very dedicated... which is what such a dedicated owner as you deserves!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> Just read 15 pages of this now....
> 
> firstly, i'm glad the last update was more hopeful and I hope the next one is even better
> 
> and your vet truly does sound amazing and very very dedicated... which is what such a dedicated owner as you deserves!


I've just done the same and "ditto" what Nellybelly says


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope she's getting better, good luck with your other dog too x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I too have just read all 16 pages and yet again I am amazed at this forums love for "strangers" I had it with members when candy was in labour

It's 9.26am fingers crossed for a even better update on Tanya come on girl mumm wants waggy tails and kisses xx


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just been reading this. I hope your dog is much better today.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck with both your dogs at the vet's this morning.

Il be checking lter for an update, sounds like you had a hell of a night.

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou so much everyone 
when i went vets this morning ,she was sat up in her cage ,she looked so much brighter ,vet has gave her another antisickness jab ,she hasnt had any diarehha now for 3 hours ,but she is totally wore out ,her colour is good this morning ,and he took her off the drip while i was down there ,she is on antepsin and promax at the moment ,he has also started her on oral antibiotics ,hopefully it was just a bad dose of gastro .
Lady is now in the vets having her test ,wont get her back today its a 12/24 hour test and she really didnt want to go ,she gripped my legs ,so that was hard to pull her off me ,
I have to call them in a few hours so i will keep updating you all and thankyou so much


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for update, hope she continues to improve


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope they are both doing better real soon. What a night you've had.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I've just caught up with the thread and Bulldog I'm so pleased to hear that there has been an improvement with Tanya and she gets better soon.

Poor Lady, she must be so stressed with all the visits to the vets lately.

What a wonderful bunch of people to have stayed up and given moral support to Bulldog throughout the night, bless you all.

Hoping and praying it's all good news from now on Bulldog. Can you get some rest today, you must be exhausted.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou so much everyone
> when i went vets this morning ,she was sat up in her cage ,she looked so much brighter ,vet has gave her another antisickness jab ,she hasnt had any diarehha now for 3 hours ,but she is totally wore out ,her colour is good this morning ,and he took her off the drip while i was down there ,she is on antepsin and promax at the moment ,he has also started her on oral antibiotics ,hopefully it was just a bad dose of gastro .
> Lady is now in the vets having her test ,wont get her back today its a 12/24 hour test and she really didnt want to go ,she gripped my legs ,so that was hard to pull her off me ,
> I have to call them in a few hours so i will keep updating you all and thankyou so much


That's great she feeling better Hun I'm soooo happy for you hopeful she will be home in no time hey abd hope ladys vets thing go fine Hun hugs you did really well last night keeping it all together your great and a really brace cookie hun hugs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like she's on the mend. everything crossed here for a speedy recovery  x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyone has been tremendous ,i cant thank you all enough .
I have to phone up at 12.00 so hopefully she will keep improving


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry guys vet called and he said they took her out for a wee and she collasped , its probly just cause she is weak ,but he wants me down there


----------



## Steph&Boys (Apr 20, 2011)

so sad to read this update. Hope she improves. Thoughts are with you. x


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

The kindness shines through here, so many caring people it's wonderful to see. I hope it's just exhaustion that has made her collapse, thinking of you and praying for a good result xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Sorry guys vet called and he said they took her out for a wee and she collasped , its probly just cause she is weak ,but he wants me down there


Hope it is just because she's weak - be thinking of you - hope you come back with good news.. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh dear 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Just read this thread what a night you have had fingers crossed shes ok.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope all goes well today with your doggies xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread; sounds as if you are really going through it. Paws crossed for you here.x.


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

i have everything crossed for you.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have everything crossed for you aswell xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I've only just seen your thread. I'm really sorry and hope its soon good news for Tanya and Lady.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry, hope things pick up soon for you.
michelle xxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

You and your dogs are obviously going through so much at the moment. Hoping for only positive outcomes for you all xx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope it's just exhaustion and seeing you perks her up again. Fingers crossed for Lady too. It's been such a terrible night for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Morning gorgeous, well that was an up and down last two posts from you. Eee dear. 

Just think how much she perked up in the few hours she'd been there. Bless her paws, I'd collapse if I'd been through that.

I'm back now and I'll lurk about today, I was only going to go to the gym and I don't mind missing that :lol:

Big hugs beaut, you've got so much support here 

Em
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up and been through the whole thread. I an so sorry, what a worrying night. Hope everything is ok, and it was just weakness because of exhaustion.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hope it all going ok bulldog200 I am here all day too Hun hugs hope your holding up ok


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just read through this, what an awful up and down time, i hope that the news is better very shortly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Any more news? 

xxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Any more news?
> 
> xxxxx


Hey ,yeah i just writing it up now ,just taking me a while ,my brain dont wanna work today haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey ,yeah i just writing it up now ,just taking me a while ,my brain dont wanna work today haha


No worries hen xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey ,yeah i just writing it up now ,just taking me a while ,my brain dont wanna work today haha


it all good  my isnt working either lol


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres hoping for some good news for you 

I must say how great and supportive you all are. Pat yourselves on the back


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much guys ,the support here has been amazing .
whn i got down to the vets and she saw me she sat up and wagged her tail ,he didnt put her back on the drip so i sat there with her and she drank a litle water ,she hasnt been sick since last night ,although she is still on metaclompromide injections ,haha sorry about my spelling getting pretty tired now ,
she did some more diarehha earlier but it wasnt as bad as last night ,not as much blood .he not going to feed her anything untill later on tonight ,then very small amounts of ID . she did collapse cause she was so tired so hopefully later on when they start feeding her little she might get a bit more strengh ,
Lady is staying in vets today she wont be coming home while tomorrow ,she is having her water deprivation test ,so i have 2 at the vets and ,duke is feeling lonly he wont even go for a walk he is missing them both ,
moses hasnt eaten this morning either but hopeflly he will later , i still have all the carpet to steam clean yet ,so gonna do that soon ,then phone vets back up at 5.00pm to check on them both and let him know how moses is too .
You all here need a whopping pat on the back for helping me so much


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad the news is encouraging .


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good news!! keep us all updated


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Massive improvements! 

I'm SO pleased for you all! 

You're a star ---> * see!

xxxx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Well great that sounds more positive now. Phew!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad shes is making progress now, keep us posted on how the others are doing too.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right sorry guys gotta go back to vets now ,lady wont wee for them so i gotta take her out , its none stop today , gonna get mum to check on moses while i go to vets ,


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

that's a much better update than i expected... a wonderful surprise to read! Looking forward to an even better one next time


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou soo much guys ,the support here has been amazing .
> whn i got down to the vets and she saw me she sat up and wagged her tail ,he didnt put her back on the drip so i sat there with her and she drank a litle water ,she hasnt been sick since last night ,although she is still on metaclompromide injections ,haha sorry about my spelling getting pretty tired now ,
> she did some more diarehha earlier but it wasnt as bad as last night ,not as much blood .he not going to feed her anything untill later on tonight ,then very small amounts of ID . she did collapse cause she was so tired so hopefully later on when they start feeding her little she might get a bit more strengh ,
> Lady is staying in vets today she wont be coming home while tomorrow ,she is having her water deprivation test ,so i have 2 at the vets and ,duke is feeling lonly he wont even go for a walk he is missing them both ,
> ...


glad it ok news hun hope it keeps that way you have copped so well with all you went though with your pets last night so you should be so proud of your self you so great and a brave cookie (((((hugs))))


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Only just caught up on this thread, Got everything crossed for you and your poorly pooches... Please keep us updated xxx


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope your dogs make a full recovery.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay, thanks for the update. Now if you can only get a wee out of Lady!

I hope the day just gets better and you're able to sleep tonight. hugs


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

just caught up with the posts, what a time of it u have had , im glad to hear theres some improvement with tanya tho that must have been such a huge releif for you, sending more hugs and positive vibes , and hope she makes a total recovery so she can come home .xx

aww @ lady too, they know u love them very much :001_smile:

ps. glad moses is still fighting too


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Still here by the way :lol: Just didn't want to hog your thread 

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Still here by the way :lol: Just didn't want to hog your thread
> 
> xxxx


 hog my thread as much as you like


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

It does sound a little more positive   You have been running around like mad and must be exhausted I am sure. I hope the updates continue to be just as encourging


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got lady to do a wee ,within 10mins of been down there 
the nurses had been trying for hours hahah lady is like that tho she is very stubborn ,but she is so stressed with been down there , probly have to go back down later to get her to do another wee, but it doenst look like she can come home tonight ,her urine is still diluted 
wow its so quite here


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> I got lady to do a wee ,within 10mins of been down there
> the nurses had been trying for hours hahah lady is like that tho she is very stubborn ,but she is so stressed with been down there , probly have to go back down later to get her to do another wee, but it doenst look like she can come home tonight ,her urine is still diluted
> wow its so quite here


But she's got 24 hour care, and look how much good it's done her just in the few hours she's been there!

I'd be completely lost not having Bumble round me for the day and everyone on here knows how you feel. She's obviously well enough to be stubborn and awkward and that's ALWAYS a good sign 

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> But she's got 24 hour care, and look how much good it's done her just in the few hours she's been there!
> 
> I'd be completely lost not having Bumble round me for the day and everyone on here knows how you feel. She's obviously well enough to be stubborn and awkward and that's ALWAYS a good sign
> 
> xxxx


Ahh this isnt tanya i have lady down there too ,
lady has to have water deprivation test which includes many urine samples ,
Tanya they havent taken her out again yet ,she was sleeping when i went down ,which is good cause she needs to rest so now i have 2 dogs down there that cant come home .


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Hun! i am sooooo! glad she is showing little signs of improvement! 
EVERYTHING!! crossed that she continuse! x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I got lady to do a wee ,within 10mins of been down there
> the nurses had been trying for hours hahah lady is like that tho she is very stubborn ,but she is so stressed with been down there , probly have to go back down later to get her to do another wee, but it doenst look like she can come home tonight ,her urine is still diluted
> wow its so quite here


awwww hun at least you got her to go your great with your pets


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Only just found this thread today. I really hope all your pets have a full recovery . All the updates seem positive and I hope they stay that way.
You've had some great support all through the night and beyond. Just proves that we really do care for each other and are a real community not just a bunch of names on a list.
Will be watching for updates.
(((((hugs for Bulldog)))))

(((((hugs for everyone who gave support during the night)))))


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Only just found this thread today. I really hope all your pets have a full recovery . All the updates seem positive and I hope they stay that way.
> You've had some great support all through the night and beyond. Just proves that we really do care for each other and are a real community not just a bunch of names on a list.
> Will be watching for updates.
> (((((hugs for Bulldog)))))
> ...


Thankyou jetsmum ,i agree everone has been amazing


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you managed to get her to wee, and that Tanya still seems to be doing well. You must be exausted. The worry alone wipes you out,without the lack of sleep on top.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

For everyone who stayed the night with me ,spent many long hours sharing my worries ,and really giving me soo much support i really cant belive it ,So THANKYOU TO YOU ALL .










and a song for you guys aswell


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Cant imagine how you have coped with your poorly dogs, good luck and hope they continue to improve, been following your thread and well done for acting so quick, glad you were there with them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I only just read this thread. So sorry for what you went through last night  Wishing them a speeding recovery and hugs for you.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right guys thankyou ,back down to vets to go again now ,another urine sample for lady ,haha i glad i got a car


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've only just seen this thread, god you've certainly been though it, but things do seem to be getting better for you now, will be keeping fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right guys thankyou ,back down to vets to go again now ,another urine sample for lady ,haha i glad i got a car


Good luck with the sample, at least you will be able to chek on Tanya too,
keep us updatedx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hey bulldog200 hows your dogs doing hun hope there ok and your looking after yourself you ve done so well with everthing youve had to deal with today ((((hugs)))))


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys i gonna update soon just need to chill for a bit first ,
Thankyou everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> For everyone who stayed the night with me ,spent many long hours sharing my worries ,and really giving me soo much support i really cant belive it ,So THANKYOU TO YOU ALL .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think nothing of it! we all put together when there is an animal in distress! 
Sending more good vibes
DT


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey guys i gonna update soon just need to chill for a bit first ,
> Thankyou everyone


Ok Hun you have a mint you had a long day and night your so brave holding it all together hugs


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry about that guys ,just been one up and down kinda day .
The good news first ,
Lady is home ,she is concenrating her urine now its still not 100%but the vet is certain now that its cause she is getting older and that she had infections ,all the treatment has made a difference ,they had to end the test sooner cause she was getting way too stressed up been down there and a stressed dog in this weather with no water isnt good ,the vet decided not to carry on ,but she home now and she is calming down .
Now for poor tanya ,her temp went up again and she was refusing to drink ,she is back on the drip for a few hours 

they hoping its just that she needs a little more help ,so fingers crossed ,will be getting a call from vet at 10.00pm to let me know how she is doing 

moses is doing a bit better ,he has eaten a little himself now ,so thats great


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Well we've got 2 out of three much better and we all know everything comes in threes!!!!

Back now angel, sorry I vanished, had to go and buy crickets :yikes: 


I'm here again tonight if you want me (annnnd also if you don't. So ner  )

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 I'm glad mose and lady getting better and I'm sorry Tanya taken a turn for the worsen but let's hope you get some better news really soon youve copped really really well with all this my finger are crossed for you Hun


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thinking of Tanya hope she will be feeling better soon. Glad too hear your other too dogs are feeling better though. Your nerves must be shot going through all of this!


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

fingers crossed its only a minor relapse, I'll be following the thread with interest.

Once again top job people your a credit to this forum and how kind everyone is here


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Well we've got 2 out of three much better and we all know everything comes in threes!!!!
> 
> Back now angel, sorry I vanished, had to go and buy crickets :yikes:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much , just trying to stay awake while 10 pm thats when the vet calls again ,its been one rough day ,not only with my pets , with other stuff too ,but right now i just want the vet to say tanya is stable ,so thats what i hoping for at 10


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad you have some good news; hope Tanya improves soon .


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thanks so much , just trying to stay awake while 10 pm thats when the vet calls again ,its been one rough day ,not only with my pets , with other stuff too ,but right now i just want the vet to say tanya is stable ,so thats what i hoping for at 10


Do you want to pm me your mobile number and if you try to get some sleep then I'll call you at 9.50 to wake you up? Or anything else I can do?

xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Do you want to pm me your mobile number and if you try to get some sleep then I'll call you at 9.50 to wake you up? Or anything else I can do?
> 
> xxxx


sent you a pm


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad the other two dogs are doing better. Fingers crossed that Tanya pulls through okay.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news about Lady and Moses. I hope Tanya will be ok too.
Make sure you look after yourself,I know you're worried, but you have to take care of yourself. Make sure you eat, even though you probably don't want to. and try and get a bit of rest. ( oops that's the Granny in me coming out)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you, and hope you'll have them all home very soon. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight you really must look after yourself as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Still here! 26 minutes to go now!!

Did you get my pm back?  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Still here! 26 minutes to go now!!
> 
> Did you get my pm back?
> 
> xxxxxxxx


didnt get a pm but got a visiter message 

yeah not long now


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Good news about Lady and Moses. I hope Tanya will be ok too.
> Make sure you look after yourself,I know you're worried, but you have to take care of yourself. Make sure you eat, even though you probably don't want to. and try and get a bit of rest. ( oops that's the Granny in me coming out)


Yeah i am eating ,i atcually had some ice cream while i was out today aswell , 
i need to pm you


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sure. no probs.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hey everyone this is a massage from bulldog200 as her computer playing up i am writeind it for her.

she say tanya is looking much brighter and the vet is going to try and get her off the in drip early hours. he thinks she just needed a bit extra help but she is looking so much brighter


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Katie, that sounds encouraging doesn't it. Hope Tanya continues to get better.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Thanks Katie, that sounds encouraging doesn't it. Hope Tanya continues to get better.


yeah it really dose hope tanya keeps getting better too


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

YAY i back ,wow my comp was stupid tonight ,thankyou katie for posting for me 
yeah vet said tanya was looking a lot better ,he said that it looks like she needed just a bit more help ,she hasnt had any more diarreha since this afternoon ,and he is gonna take her off the drip in the early hours , she is atill on antibiotics ,but he hasnt gave her a anti sickness tonight ,he is going to see how she is in the next few hours and then try feeding her a little bit ,hopefully now she wont have another setback ,so yeah its good news


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> YAY i back ,wow my comp was stupid tonight ,thankyou katie for posting for me
> yeah vet said tanya was looking a lot better ,he said that it looks like she needed just a bit more help ,she hasnt had any more diarreha since this afternoon ,and he is gonna take her off the drip in the early hours , she is atill on antibiotics ,but he hasnt gave her a anti sickness tonight ,he is going to see how she is in the next few hours and then try feeding her a little bit ,hopefully now she wont have another setback ,so yeah its good news


yay your back what are friend for lol glade shes doing better i really am keeping my finger crossed shell be home in not time (((((hugs))))


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Just caught up with this post!

Hope all your furbabies are back to normal soon. Poor darlings.

You have a brilliant support network on here and im just hoping that Tanya improves quickly!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so glad things are looking up! Yay Lady and yay to Tanya! 

Kudos to your vet as well, doing so much on a holiday. 

I hope you are having a lovely much needed sleep tonight.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning guys ,Got some fantastic news ,
Tanya is off the drip looking sooo much brighter ,she has eaten some ID and kepted it down ,and no more diarreah .
vet said if she carries on improving i can bring her home tonight :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

And moses is doing much better today aswell


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Great news


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great news. I bet you can't wait to get her home. And it's good that Moses is better too.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> That's great news. I bet you can't wait to get her home. And it's good that Moses is better too.


Yep i cant wait ,counting the hours till i get her back :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats brilliant news.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


Bulldog200 said:



Morning guys ,Got some fantastic news ,

Click to expand...

*


Bulldog200 said:


> *Tanya is off the drip looking sooo much brighter ,she has eaten some ID and kepted it down ,and no more diarreah .*
> *vet said if she carries on improving i can bring her home tonight :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*
> 
> *And moses is doing much better today aswell *




Thank goodness for that - you must be a quivering wreck by now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Great news


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread.

I am so pleased your fur babies are all on the mend.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad to here your babies are getting better.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news about Tanya and Moses, glad they are getting much better. 
Hopefully you can catch up on some much needed sleep now too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonderful news, you may be able to relax a bit little now.:001_smile:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonderful news! I'm so pleased.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Really pleased to hear the good news.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased to hear that.
she will be so pleased to be back with you.
hope she has a great recovery, 
michelle x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Gah! I fell asleep last night  I'm so sorry lovely 

Glad everythings working out though    

I shall give you some 'yey' rep :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thanks everyone its been a really hard day today ,phoned vet again and he said that tanya can come home at 7.00pm tonight ,if she stays stable ,she is on antibiotcs , antepsin , promax , kaogel , and is going to be fed on ID for a good week or two ,But she coming home


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Gah! I fell asleep last night  I'm so sorry lovely
> 
> Glad everythings working out though
> 
> ...


no worries ,
going to pick her up later YAY


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

did they manage to get the temperature down then, it was soooo high,
and do they say what exactly they think it was.she will surely recover quicker at home, they always progress better in their own surroundings.
michelle x


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonderful news, she'll be so glad to come home.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> did they manage to get the temperature down then, it was soooo high,
> and do they say what exactly they think it was.she will surely recover quicker at home, they always progress better in their own surroundings.
> michelle x


Yeah they did her temp came down early hors this morning ,its still 102.8 but compared to what it was ,thats a huge drop , 
Yeah vet thinks gastro ,it hit really quick she got really bad very fast and she is coming round really well now , but its going to take time for her tummy to heal .


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased, is it something that just happened or did she eat something or catch something out do think.
michelle x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> so pleased, is it something that just happened or did she eat something or catch something out do think.
> michelle x


As far as we can tell ,it was just something that came on ,the same day she started with sickenss that night she was critical in the vets on a drip ,it all happened so fast , she is on steriods so that might have lowered her system slightly ,which made it worse for her


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> As far as we can tell ,it was just something that came on ,the same day she started with sickenss that night she was critical in the vets on a drip ,it all happened so fast , she is on steriods so that might have lowered her system slightly ,which made it worse for her


SOunds like she is doing very well now Hope she'll be back to normal soon! And it's good she is home again!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: going to pick tanya up now


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys tanya is now back home streched out on my bed sleeping ,she still has a very sore tummy ,but its great to have her back .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I bet shes so pleased to be home again, give her a gentle hug from me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She look happy to be back on a comfy bed, bless her


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Glas shes Home

Candy, Floss and I send her Love x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Great news Yay :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:

Monty and Milly send Tanya lots of licky lick licks x


----------



## whippetman (Apr 22, 2011)

any word from the vet yet, hope so and they can sort the problem out


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah bless her, she looks nicely relaxed on the bed safe in her own surroundings.
come on tanya we want to see you up and about in the next couple of days then we can stop worrying about you.
sending hugs, and harry sends a sloppy kiss xx
michelle x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad shes home, she looks tired bless her, Probably you are too, best bet might be to both curl up on the bed together and both get some sleep.!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad she's home, and hope she'll get back to her normal self real soon. You must be so relieved to have her back.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Superb news!!!!!

I am so pleased she's better. Get yourself some rest now


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really pleased you've got her home. Try and get some rest yourself now, you certainly deserve a quiet few days.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I imagine Tanya is as happy to be home as you are to have her back. Hope she continues to improve over the next few days. Try and enjoy what's left of the Easter break.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad she is home where she belongs...hope you all get some much - needed rest .


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

So glad she is home and doing well.

Val xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys ,tanya is doing really well today ,no sickness ,or diareahha , she has walked outside for a wee and slepted most of the day ,but she is really tired and she has eaten a bit aswell
So great news :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

yayy thats good news that shes home:001_smile:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done Tanya, keep it up baby!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Brilliant news, sounds like shes doing really well now.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is doing amazing now ,eating really well ,no sickness or diarehha ,she is nearly back to her normal self "PHEW" that was one scary few days .
Her bowel test came back all clear aswell so the vet said yes it was gastro


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

So glad to hear Tanya is feeling much better, now I hope she understands how much she worried everyone!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad to hear, such a worrying time.
lets see some new pics of her well again,
michelle x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So glad to hear, i was a bit worried about what is was going to find at the end!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad Tanya's on the mend and doing well!

Big hugs for her!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That's very good news and must be such a relief.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Great news .


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah it is really good news tanya is doing so well ,but good news is always followed by bad news :cryin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Yeah it is really good news tanya is doing so well ,but good news is always followed by bad news :cryin:


Hope you haven't got any bad .


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Hope you haven't got any bad .


Moses has just died :cryin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Moses has just died :cryin:


Oh no . No idea what to say, I am so, so sorry .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no 

I am really sorry for your loss.

My goodness you have had a rough few days.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh no! Just when I was rejoicing at the good news about Tanya. What a bombshell. Hugs to you.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm really really sorry. Run free Moses
Oh dear, what a rough time you've had lately. Thinking of you.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Moses.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Just caught this thread - what a rollercoaster ride you've had and to end it on such a low note, thoughts with you.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

oh no! i'm so so very sorry about moses


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss!

Thinking of you.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Moses, you have been through so much xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just to let you know tanya is due back to vets on friday for her check up , now tonight she has some crazy nasty wind ,which she doesnt normally have ,so just kinda watching her tonight .
And Thankyou so much everyone


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am pleased things seem to be running smoothly with Tanya and hope her progress continues to get better xx If you feel like talking more about Moses sometime then I'm happy to listen.


----------

